# How about everyone posting some recent pictures?



## tenortime (May 15, 2009)

I would love to see some recent pictures of all of the fantstic dogs. Here is Sadie at 17 weeks lounging on our deck.


----------



## virtualet (Apr 21, 2009)

here's a pic of Ramón @ 13.5 weeks before his haircut.


----------



## Patti McNeil (Apr 20, 2009)

*Toby at 4 months*

I'm sure many of you have seen my recent pics of Toby, but thought I'd join in this thread for fun. The two already posted are adorable!!!! These dogs just melt my heart!


----------



## Lorieann (Jun 29, 2009)

Here is a picture of Mia 4 months old.


----------



## karin117 (Mar 29, 2008)

OK...my most recent photo


----------



## Patti McNeil (Apr 20, 2009)

KARIN!!!! Why'd you go and do that? Now I want another baby!!!!!


----------



## karin117 (Mar 29, 2008)

I got more where that come from :angel:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Me too Patti! Karin-they're gorgeous babies!


----------



## karin117 (Mar 29, 2008)

This is little Figo...
The boy in the gang...
He loves to snuggel up to he´s mom


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

You're killing me Karin...I may have to take a trip to Sweden!


----------



## Ahava (May 25, 2009)

*Wow*

They are all so cute. And grow up so fast.....

Here is my little Benji at 6 weeks old. I am getting him in about 1 1/2 weeks.

Anh


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

eep:


----------



## dcc (Feb 25, 2009)

*New haircut*

Here is Chloe fresh home from a grooming today, she is 8 months old tomorrow..


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

This is Dexter, 10 months old and 12 pounds. Dexter is the only (child) pup in the house.


----------



## jmortenson (Dec 4, 2007)

Here are my two boys, Linus and Elliot! This is their favorite activity.. a walk to the beach and then a swim!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

karin117 said:


> This is little Figo...
> The boy in the gang...
> He loves to snuggel up to he´s mom


Karin should be banned from the site. No fair! I want little Figo! I hear him telling mommy he wants to live in florida. LOL


----------



## Patti McNeil (Apr 20, 2009)

It's weird how I feel like I 'know' so many of these furbabies! And I've only been on the forum a few months. 

Anh, your Benji is adorable. I bet you're so excited to get him home!


----------



## virtualet (Apr 21, 2009)

Here's Ramon w/his haircut. We groomed him ourselves, which is the reason that he looks so crazy. but we like it. =)


----------



## karin117 (Mar 29, 2008)

WELL Luna, one of the small darlings will maby do the trip over the atlantic sea, but NOT to Florida...and NOT Figo...He will stay right here in my hometown...close, close to my hearth.

They have loving familys waiting for them...otherwise I would not tease you all whith them...one more...Little Miss Julia


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm lovin' Linus and Elliot at the water. And I just bet Ramon's carefree haircut matches his personality!

Now I have to go find current pictures........and mine both need grooming!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

cute pics of the babies....i need to find some of mine new little man!!


----------



## princessp (Aug 2, 2009)

Here are some pics of my dogs.
Top - Darin
Middle - Darin and Molly
Bottom - Sami


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Great recent pictures, everyone! Karin, congratulations! those are adorable newborn pups. 

I love the 2nd picture of Ramon. The new look suits him well. 

These are my most recent of Ricky and Sammy. Sammy just had a bath 2-3 weeks ago when I took this. Ricky's was taken on Sunday. They are both due for a bath!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Jacob....


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Awwwww...such cutie pies. All of them.


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

*Mimi Lately...*

Here is Mimi last night right before a bath...

I know you can't see her eyes! Her topknot was too high and her hair is growing out. Will post another post bath later.

Right now the princess is sleeping on top of clean laundry...


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

OH great shots everyone. OH Karin please can't figo just come for a weensy little visit? I promise to keep him safe. Forever. LOL


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

We have before and after their July grooming. Zoey is the black and white and Bella is my little sable girl. They are sisters born on Christmas. They are two and half and the heart and soul of my house. We are in Florida so I keep them short in the summer heat. Not that they are outside in it much. These little tropical babies like the cool weather. LOL



















MMM should have fixed the eyes before uploading.


----------



## jmortenson (Dec 4, 2007)

Bella looks very curly like my boy Elliot! Is she?


----------



## TShot (Jan 16, 2009)

I haven't posted a picture of Petunia in a while, here's a couple.

The bottom picture Petunia is with her friend Roscoe

Petunia is 8 months old 12 lbs


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Today was bathday..we have visit to the vet tomorrow for our yearly checkup so we have to be pretty! (well..they do...I'm in my PJs..lol)

...capote RLH's after baths. Taylor just sits and watches him.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Last of the wet scraggly dogs...









now for the clean dry puppies!










bad pajama picture.. eh well...I won't post it on facebook..  But it's a good shot of her face..which is hard to capture cause she's so dark..










...'please let me go to sleep mom!'









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3794780002/


----------



## jmortenson (Dec 4, 2007)

I love the variety! Each and every pup has his/her own personality but you can see that each also has that Havanese charm!


----------



## Patti McNeil (Apr 20, 2009)

Katie~
I want Jacob. Please?


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

The updates of our pups are great!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Great updates. They are all soooo cute.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

jmortenson said:


> Bella looks very curly like my boy Elliot! Is she?


Yes she is very curly and dense.

I love the bath day pics. lol My girls go nuts with the RLH wet.


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Here's Riley after his latest grooming. I really like the shorter cut! The one on my friend's lap was earlier this Summer.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Patti- you will have to fight my daughter for him...I think he is staying here....


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Riley looks great! My kids want me to get Murphy cut but I just can't do it yet!

All of the photos are so cute, happy to see others lose their minds after a bath too.


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

*Had to wake the kids up for this*

Rico could barely raise his head for this picture taken of him on his favorite stair. Lucy can't even do that!

When I'm upstairs and DH is downstairs the best spot is on the stairs where the dogs can see the both of us.

Is that a bump in the carpet or the Lucy girl?


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

All CUTE !! Zoey reminds me a lot of Ann's Scooter. Lucy is just too funny. lol Mindy, it IS hard to get a nice shot of such a dark Hav. Funny seeing how different they react to being bathed. Both of mine go ballistic! lol


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Grooming day today. (Poor Cody's ears!!! Oh well, they'll grow back. In the mean time, just call him Buster Brown (for those who remember Buster Brown!) )


----------



## Manhattan Guy (Jul 9, 2009)

Atticus Finch is 7 weeks old - this was taken at 6 weeks. He's curlier at 6 weeks than he was at 5 weeks. Until he comes home from the breeder (2 weeks to go!) I'm dependent on his breeder for pictures.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Jill, those are FANTASTIC pictures of your two ! They are way too squishable for their own good.  LOVE that last action shot. So very nice and I adore their cuts. 

Little Atticus is stinkin' cute.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Manhattan Guy said:


> Atticus Finch is 7 weeks old - this was taken at 6 weeks. He's curlier at 6 weeks than he was at 5 weeks. Until he comes home from the breeder (2 weeks to go!) I'm dependent on his breeder for pictures.


He's just adorable.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Jill in Mich said:


> Grooming day today. (Poor Cody's ears!!! Oh well, they'll grow back. In the mean time, just call him Buster Brown (for those who remember Buster Brown!) )


LOOK how cute the two of them are!!
Great photos!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

iluvhavs said:


> Rico could barely raise his head for this picture taken of him on his favorite stair. Lucy can't even do that!
> 
> When I'm upstairs and DH is downstairs the best spot is on the stairs where the dogs can see the both of us.
> 
> Is that a bump in the carpet or the Lucy girl?


AAAAWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
They look soo comfy up there.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Love the after bath photos!! 
Riley looks great with his clip.


----------



## Manhattan Guy (Jul 9, 2009)

Pixiesmom said:


> He's just adorable.


Thanks Beth


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I love all of the photos! (And I remember Buster Brown! LOL) Atticus is a sweetie.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I love seeing all these pictures and seeing how the fubabies have changed. I really have to take some recent pics of mine. Ever since the grandson came along, I've been busy taking pics of him.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Love all the pictures! 

Jill, Cody and Tess are adorable! They are such great siblings... and they even *look* alike!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Here are Kubrick and Hitchcock laying around after getting brushed last night.



































Hitchcock's face in this one made me laugh... I think he's saying "enough pictures already!"


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Here is my Molly this past Christmas


----------



## Manhattan Guy (Jul 9, 2009)

Beautiful coat - beautiful Hav, Dave


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

help, what am I doing wrong. I am trying to download from my pictures file and a message with three options comes up , none of which work. ??


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Posted in another thread, but the most recent pictures of Bentley and Evye from 2 weeks ago.

Evye









Bentley


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

davetgabby said:


> help, what am I doing wrong. I am trying to download from my pictures file and a message with three options comes up , none of which work. ??


Wish I knew how to help Dave. I would love to see a recent picture of Molly. She is a gorgeous girl.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Evye's Mom said:


> Wish I knew how to help Dave. I would love to see a recent picture of Molly. She is a gorgeous girl.


Sharlene ,how did you add yours. I just went into post reply and then manage attachments?


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I don't have much luck with manage attachments. I always get an error message (file too large). I use photobucket. I can help with that if you are interested. It's very easy and you just copy and paste the img link.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Evye's Mom said:


> I don't have much luck with manage attachments. I always get an error message (file too large). I use photobucket. I can help with that if you are interested. It's very easy and you just copy and paste the img link.


no but thanks , I will try copy and paste. Don't hold your breath , I am not too good with these puters.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Hopefully someone will chime in with some easier solutions. I would love to see pretty Molly.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Evye's Mom said:


> Hopefully someone will chime in with some easier solutions. I would love to see pretty Molly.


Copy and paste did not work either Hmmmm?


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

It has been so long since I have used the "manage attachments" for all the same reasons. Hopefully someone will jump in with suggestions.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Dave, on the home page - look on the right side for "sizing photos" and use that first to size your picture - and save it. Then come back to this thread and use 'go advanced' to add the picture you sized. I hope this will work for you!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Here is Molly finally thanks.


----------



## princessp (Aug 2, 2009)

Here's a picture of Sami at her agility training class. I'm testing to see if the re-sizing worked.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Dave, Molly is beautiful !!! I love her pig tails with red bows. Beautiful girl.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Sami's picture came through just fine. Very cute !


----------



## princessp (Aug 2, 2009)

Here are some more pictures - Darin at Watkins Glen State Park, Molly on the ramp in the agility class and Sami just doing her cute look!


----------



## princessp (Aug 2, 2009)

Here are some more pictures of Sami. We didn't have Darin yet when we went to the agility class, so only Molly and Sami got to participate.


----------



## princessp (Aug 2, 2009)

Sami doing her RLH!


----------



## karin117 (Mar 29, 2008)

One new from me
Figo and Julia


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Here's Milo relaxing. Doesn't he look great after his hip surgery this past fall? I'm so proud of this brave little boy!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Took pictures today, but it was so muggy you could cut the air with a knife. They were not too happy to be outside.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Kodi and Shelby are super !! cute.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Beautiful pictures everyone! And, I thought Dexter was the only that liked to go back inside because it was HOT!


----------



## Patti McNeil (Apr 20, 2009)

*Toby*

I thought we weren't letting Karin post more pics of newborns! lol

Here's a pic of Toby taken today as he is still recovering from neuter on Monday. He wants to RLH so badly!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Awww nice to see updates  Don't forget the photo challenge of the places around you that you take your Neezers.

Here is Dora with her mini me.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Four's looking mighty good Amanda, hehehe.
Carole


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Carole- submit your application to HRI and put me down as a reference  You are missing a sable!!!


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

*few pictures of the girls*

mollie n bailey


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Omg, Elizabeth, Bailey looks just like Sammy in those pics, esp. with the paws up in the air! 

Great pictures, everyone!! I think Hitch needs a cartoon bubble over his head in that last shot! lol Looks like he's thinking.

Karin, tooooo toooo sweet.  Amanda, LOVE your sig picture! The little guy really IS Dora's Mini Me !! Michele, Kodi's coloring is just gorgeous. Both your furkids look so very soft.

Vicki, your Sami looks like my Sammy in that last photo. Love seeing your guys in action. Joyce, those are nice shots. Love the last one. 

Toby is too stinkin' cute for his own good!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

The dog days of summer are here.
When it so hot, Henry must stay indoors, and only go out during the cooler parts of the day.

So here is Henry, inside:


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

ooooooooooooh my sweet Henry!!!!!!!! We need a play date!!


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

The boys will be 11 months the end of August


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

Winston and BFF Pepper










Look how Pepper uses Winston as a booster seat! LOL.









Catching the breeze









Watching the world go by....'ruff life'


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

oh trish winston is soo handsome.....looks like he is very happy with his buddy!!!


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

Thanks Meg...he's my lil love...my show dog order came so I'll get some shots after I give him a good brushing..he's a mess right now. School started so I'll have some time to devote again to my lil furball!!

Gage is precious! Is he related?

:tea:

Everyone's pics are so great! Hubby and I were looking at them over lunch...so cute!!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

he is from ozzy and bree....so maybe somehwere down the line....i am sure jennifer could chime in and tell me!!! Cant wait to see some pics of him....we really need to meet up!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

*Here is a recent pic of gage!!!*

here is a recent pic of Gage!!! He is such a sweetie pie. I love him to pieces....and he loves me back more than I could have imagined.....I think Betzie tells him yto give him some kisses for her. Boy I sure do miss her but am glad that she is not suffering. I hope you all enjoy!!!


----------



## princessp (Aug 2, 2009)

Love all these pictures! The one with Winston as a booster seat is great. 

Gage is a great name! Reminds me of my favorite show as a kid, Emergency!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

5 on the couch-
From left to right.
Heidi, Daisy, Stella, Charlie and Emmy


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Oh I love the couch lineup. LOL


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Reminds me of the children's song...5 in the bed and the little one said, roll over, roll over! They all rolled over and one fell out! 4 in the bed and the little one said.....
So cute!!!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

On my next sofa, I want the gaggle of havanese upgrade.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I'd be happy to send you two or three....who would you like?
teeheehee


----------



## DudleyBC (Mar 28, 2009)

FINALLY !!! At long last I think I've been successful in attaching 2 photos of Dudley. It takes me forever so I must be doing something wrong. I know I'll get the hang of it pretty soon ... I hope! 
He has his ear in his water dish in the pic on the right and appears to be waiting for his supper, however, he's really not a big eater ... he just likes to hang out like that. Strange )))


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

He's very cute! I love the photo with his ear in the dish, they're so silly!


----------



## Patti McNeil (Apr 20, 2009)

These guys are so silly and they make me laugh. Toby is so sweet, loving and funny but I LOVE that we get to share eachother's furbabies on this forum because your babies make me laugh, too.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Good one, Ann, that is exactly what Katie's picture made me think of too. lol 

LOVE all the furballs!!!


----------



## princessp (Aug 2, 2009)

Very cute with the ear in the dish! They ARE silly. Last night, Darin was playing with this toy that consists of 2 rigid rope hoops with tennis balls on them, he was flinging it around. Next thing we know, he's walking around with it around his neck like a necklace! He was having a hard time walking because the other hoop was dragging on the ground. It would have made a great picture, but of course, the camera wasn't charged.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

This is a good thread. I'm loving all the pictures and have got to get my camera charged for some new pics!!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Dudley is a cutie pie!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Gabby


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Gabby is a doll !! My has she grown. Cute, cute, cute.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Thanks Sharlene. It is going to be fun watching her color change.
Carole


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Gabby is beautiful!!!


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

UGh...we've been such bad parents lately...I promise to take some of Guapo this weekend and post.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I have just looked at every picture in this thread. We too have been bad parents and no new pictures (at least no new ones that look any different from the old ones) 

So fun to catch up on how everyone looks now. What a great thread.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Comet


----------



## triona (Dec 22, 2008)

*Bess & Snugs in May*

Here are the pups in May both coming up on their one year mark.

Triona


----------



## stephb11 (Jul 5, 2009)

Here's Luke at 4 months:



















sitting in his favorite spot....


















StephB


----------



## stephb11 (Jul 5, 2009)

Oh! I don't know why that first image is so large! I'm sorry!!

StephB


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I am luv'n this thread! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Mojo's Mom (Jun 6, 2009)

Mojo enjoying a shred fest. 16 weeks old.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I decided to try grooming Scooter, he's curly so the mistakes don't show too much! First is all the hair that came off and then him when he's been bathed afterward. Murphy wanted no part of having a bath and tried to hide in the crate AFTER the bath! :bathbaby:


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

*Lola's Favorite Bed*

Somewhere in the past few months Lola discovered this two pillow combo makes a great bed. It's where she sleeps most nights. Go figure. At least I don't have to do the decorator's "karate chop" on the pillows! Lola is just 2 years old 10lbs.


----------



## RCKNROB (Nov 27, 2007)

They are wonderful pictures and beautiful faces.
Robin


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Scooter's Family said:


> I decided to try grooming Scooter, he's curly so the mistakes don't show too much! First is all the hair that came off and then him when he's been bathed afterward. Murphy wanted no part of having a bath and tried to hide in the crate AFTER the bath! :bathbaby:


Oh Great job on Scooter. Poor Murphy. LOL

I love this thread. Great photos of all the wonderful little loves.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*Rock and Roll Oliver 
*







likes to jump on to my Grandmother's rocking chair


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Here is a recent picture of Vallee.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

She's so beautiful Kathy!


----------



## princessp (Aug 2, 2009)

Here are some more pictures. Sami and Darin back from the groomers. And, Sami just chillin' on the couch.


----------



## princessp (Aug 2, 2009)

Couple more of Darin


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm really loving all the pictures, everyone! Thank you for sharing them and making me smile. The Havs are all gorgeous!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

I just love all these pictures. Havs have the sweetest faces.


----------

